# Mindfactory Midnight -Shopping



## Vipaah11 (12. März 2016)

Hallo,
Da ich mir PC-Komponenten im Wert von 1080 Euro kaufen will, wollte ich mal fragen ob es noch geht, dass man nach 0 Uhr bis 6 Uhr GARKEINE Versandkosten bezahlen muss. Geht dies auch mit Sofortüberweisung ?
Also ich müsste um die 95 Euro Versandkosten bezahlen, wenn ich nun (21:35) etwas kaufen würde. Würde ich es um 1:30 mit Sofortüberweisung kaufen, müsste ich dann garkeine Versandkosten bezahlen ?

LG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Meist ist es so, dass dann die Sachen selber teurer werden.
Aber bei 95 Euro Versandkosten (warum eigentlich so viel) würde sich das ausgleichen. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2016)

Warum denn soviele Versandkosten, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es sei denn du kaufst nen Kühlschrank der mit ner Spedition zu dir geliefert werden muss. 

Wenn du eine Bestellung aufgibst und alles vorrätig ist wird alles in einem Paket zusammen gefasst bzw. darauf gewartet das alles im Warenkorb auf Lager ist und dann in einem Paket versendet.

Zum Midnightshopping bei MF, ja da bezahlst du keine Versandkosten aber meistens gehen die Komponentenpreise vorher ne gute Ecke im Preis rauf und am Tag wieder runter.


----------



## Vipaah11 (12. März 2016)

€ 1.081,49*
€ 172,66 Versandkosten....

Normal dass es soviel ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Wie kommst du auf diese Versandkosten? Das sieht mir eher nach der Märchensteuer aus


----------



## -Flinx- (12. März 2016)

Ich habe vor einem 3/4 Jahr (fast kompletter PC) für alle Teile einmalig 7,95 €  Versandkosten bezahlt.   Ich Glaube nicht, das es jetzt anders ist .


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2016)

Vipaah11 schrieb:


> € 1.081,49*
> € 172,66 Versandkosten....
> 
> Normal dass es soviel ist?



Keine Ahnung was du rechnest und das sind mit Sicherheit nicht die in deinem Warenkorb ausgewiesenen Versandkosten.


----------



## Vipaah11 (12. März 2016)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einem 3/4 Jahr (fast kompletter PC) für alle Teile 7,95 €  Versandkosten bezahlt.   Ich Glaube nicht, das es jetzt anders ist .



Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

Lern lesen.
Und Bilder ins Forum hochladen, das How-To spuckt die Suchfunktion aus.


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Dort steht zzgl. Versandkosten, das einzige was da ausgewiesen ist die Umsatzsteuer.


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2016)

Das sind nicht die Versandkosten, sondern die im Preis bereits enthaltenen Umsatzsteuern, erkennbar an der 19% *USt.*
...


Und btw, du brauchst kein 600W Netzteil für das System.


----------



## Vipaah11 (12. März 2016)

/close

hupps...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Wie ich schon sagte es ist die Märchensteuer für Merkel


----------



## -Flinx- (12. März 2016)

Uoops....hab´  "einmalig" vergessen


----------

